# Can't set up voicemail



## icegnat (Jul 9, 2008)

Is anyone else using Rogers and having no luck setting up their voicemail account? I got my iPhone yesterday along with the visual voice mail package. The guy tried to set it up in-store but couldn't get it to work. He said it was probably a network problem.

I called tech support last night and they said it was a common issue that they were working on. I still can't activate it and it's frustrating me - might have to call again.

Essentially when I try to set up my greeting it just says "Voicemail Error. Try again later." I haven't seen anyone else having this issue so I wanted to ask around. Am I the only one in the country with no voicemail?

EDIT: Nevermind. After trying for over a day and going through tech support, I figured out the magic solution. Powering down the phone and then turning it on again. When all else fails...


----------



## conniecrosby (Aug 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for posting a follow-up message. I have been trying to figure out the problem with mine for the past few days. Rogers has no support info on their website. This worked like a charm!

Cheers,
Connie


----------

